# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Anavar only cycle Log

## WSC786

Hey all,

Just reading all the posts and threads about Anavar and Anavar only cycles and thought that I would start to log my Anavar only cycle that I started today. Hope this will help some people and or inform some of the other people who want to go this route....possibly instead of pinning. I've pinned before so I"m not afraid of doing it just thought I'd give it a try.

The cycle is pretty simple:
50 mg/day with 30mg in morning and 20mg in evening.
60 days....so 8.5 weeks.

Additional Supplements:
Micronized Creatine 10g/day. 5g pre-workout 5g post workout. On days off twice sometime throughout the day.
Tribulas 2g in morning 2g in evening.
Vitamin C 2g/day 1g in morning 1g in evening
Milk Thistle 900mg/day. 450mg in morning 450mg in evening (taken with Var)
Potassium 100mg/day
Vitamin E 360mg/day
Taurine up to 5g/day. Depending on needs.

PCT
2 weeks of Nolva and Clomid.

This cycle is for cutting so I willl be on a 2500 calorie per day diet. Breakdown of Marco are 40/40/20. 
Will post exact stats tomorrow afternoon.

Looking for any advise or suggestions....thanks

----------


## WSC786

First workout since I started the Var yesterday. I figure I"ll layout some numbers for some of the bigger exercises that I do for the first week. Then as the cycle progresses I will have something to compare that days lifts to for strength increases.

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 
85's x 9, then 95's for 4
Obviously lifted lighter working up to those.
That was the major movement for shoulders. Also done front raises, side raises, dumbell rear delts, machine rear delts (pec Deck), shurgs for traps.

Maybe its in my mind but I can already see some vascularity in my forearms coming out. It was definitely more then before.

starting stats:
31
5' 7"
194
13% bf

----------


## Tay-boe

Yea I was think of doing a var cycle at the end of the summer

----------


## lilnba

hope its going well mate!

----------


## jpowell

wat ever happened to this thread/log? id like to hear how the cycle went, gains, losses etc.

----------


## Brohim

The dude say's he got more vascular in 1 day on Var. lol. That was a short cycle

----------


## jpowell

^^^agreed. he was worried bout the veins popping out in his forearms and nothing else.? must b nice.

----------

